# Best place to stop for visit to York



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
I want to go to York in a couple of weeks. Can anyone recommend a good parking place for access to the city.
Happy New Year.
Alshymer


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

No, but I can recommend a CS that has a bus stop outside, and is also near the Park and Ride.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Com'on then Roley recommend away. :wink: 

Frank


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I think he was referring to 'Bleak House Farm CL'. It does have a bus stop at the beginning of the track where you first enter it. Nice little no frills site and about six quid a night when I was last there a couple of years ago.

Steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Wot Steve said,

Bleak House Farm is in the database, slightly ramshackle and not to everyones taste but excellent for visiting York. About a 1/2 hour walk to the city over the footbridge and along the river past the CC site into the city

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3034

Pete


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

There are a number of free Wild Camping spots around York which I've used many times.

The most popular is down the side of the Holiday Inn off Tadcaster Road which is a small parking area on the racecourse with good access to the city. There are some other spots around the racecourse city side, be careful on a Sunday as there is a car boot! 

If you don't mind on-street Peel Street is free after 6pm and Sundays.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you're only going for the day -you said "park" not "overnight"- then the P&Rs offer motorhome parking and there are off-road places that York transport people recommend on :

http://www.york.gov.uk/transport/Parking/motorhomes/

G


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

We stopped recently at York caravan park, bus stop is straight outside it's a short journey into the centre we will go there again.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Cherry Tree Cottage Certificated Site 
Millfield Lane
Nether Poppleton
York
North Yorkshire 
YO26 6NX

This is in the Camping Club book. If you look on the uk campsites 
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/results3.asp?search=york&by=town
Some excellent reviews.

A CL near to a bus stop is Stud Farm Sutton Road, WiggintonYO32 2RB

I have used both sites, each has very pleasant owners.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I stayed in Stockton on the Forest at the Fox public house, where if you have a meal, they will let you park in their enclosed yard. Not only that but if you have a bus pass, the bus stops outside of the pub every 30 minutes and goes right into the centre of York.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,

If you follow the signs to the designer centre you can park in ther which is also apark & ride.

With all these suggestions you will be more confused than ever lol.




norm


----------

